# Blueberry Pomegranite



## ffemt128 (Dec 22, 2011)

I decided to start a Blueberry pomegranite today since I had the frozen concentrate and the emply 3 gallon carboy at the present time.

Here we go for a 4 gallon recipe (hoping for 3 1/2 when all done).

15 cans Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranite concentrate.
1 cup of sugar (1.084)
Table spoon nutrient
15 drops pectic enzyme

All added and resting comfortably in the cellar. Will ad 1122 yeast tomorrow morning. Will adjust acid post fermentation to around .75%.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeast pitched this am, bubling away nicely.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 23, 2011)

Doug, I am not much of a fruit wine maker (just a few batches of cherry), but I was wondering why the pectic enzyme. My understanding is that it helps break down the fruit when you use whole fruit, but you were using a concentrate. Is there another function for it?

BTW, that sounds like it is going to be a great wine.


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Doug, I am not much of a fruit wine maker (just a few batches of cherry), but I was wondering why the pectic enzyme. My understanding is that it helps break down the fruit when you use whole fruit, but you were using a concentrate. Is there another function for it?
> 
> BTW, that sounds like it is going to be a great wine.



Rocky it also will help in clearing that is why you would want to add it to a concentrate. You seem to like making a fruit wine here and there. You should try this one, it is a very nice wine and well worth making.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 23, 2011)

Got it, Thanks Julie.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep, as Julie said, prevents haze later on in the wines wife. I generally use enzyme in everything I make. It's cheap enough and does no harm. Need to check the sg on this. It's going nicely and I used more juice than usual for this batch. I'll back sweeten with another can when ready.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 30, 2011)

Checked the SG last night, I'm down to 1.002. I'll transfer over to glass vessels this weekend....


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 4, 2012)

Transferred my Blueberry Pomegranite to a carboy last night. Full 3 gallon and a 3 liter bottle. I'll use that for topping up and sampling as the quanity gets smaller a few months from now.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well as you can see this one got forgotten about. I had to have a new furnace installed almost 3 weeks ago and I forgot where I put the carboy when I moved everything.

I racked off the Riunite bottle and the 3 gallon carboy. I have 3 1/2 gallons plus a full 750 ml bottle. Given the almost 4 cans per gallon that I started with, this even being fermeted dry has a wonderful aroma. I didn't both to check the sg, fementation is long done at this point. I stabilzed everything with the necessary kmeta and sorbate. I'll back sweeten next month after tasting. This usually gets a can of concentrate at back sweetening time, I don't think I'll need that this time.


----------



## mangojack (Mar 4, 2012)

I am in the 3rd month of my Blueberry/Pom. in the secondary,looks great so far.very nice deep red color. will rack again on 4/18/12.


----------



## TouronVineyards (Apr 3, 2012)

I made a gallon of this wine a few months ago. When I bottled it, the taste was ok. We opened up a bottle last weekend and loved it. I'm into sweet wines and my friend likes the dry wines. This was a nice mix between both. Needless to say we say and drank 3 bottles that night. Now I'm getting ready to start a new batch this weekend. This may be one of the better wines that I have made. Hope you enjoy yours


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 3, 2012)

I back sweetened this to 1.006 over the weekend. It was prettry darn good. Great flavor. Hoping to bottle this week.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 7, 2012)

Bottled the BBPG this evening. Very flavorful, I think 4.5 cans per gallon was a bit much based on the fact I didn't check acid. Great BBPG flavor, high acidic taste but overall will go great with a tall glass of Ice.

Seriously though, could have use some more back sweetening to off set the acid.


----------



## MurphyTexas (May 1, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Bottled the BBPG this evening. Very flavorful, I think 4.5 cans per gallon was a bit much based on the fact I didn't check acid. Great BBPG flavor, high acidic taste but overall will go great with a tall glass of Ice.
> 
> Seriously though, could have use some more back sweetening to off set the acid.



So how many cans per gallon would you use next time? I often use 3 cans as a rule of thumb and add simple sugar to get the SG to 1.095 or thereabouts.


----------



## Julie (May 1, 2012)

MurphyTexas said:


> So how many cans per gallon would you use next time? I often use 3 cans as a rule of thumb and add simple sugar to get the SG to 1.095 or thereabouts.


 
three cans is good and instead of simple sugar, add another can for backsweetening.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 2, 2012)

MurphyTexas said:


> So how many cans per gallon would you use next time? I often use 3 cans as a rule of thumb and add simple sugar to get the SG to 1.095 or thereabouts.


 

It is actually very good. I would stick with 4 cans. I had it so I used it. I did not need to add any back in at back sweetening. It has great flavor.


----------



## MurphyTexas (May 2, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> It is actually very good. I would stick with 4 cans. I had it so I used it. I did not need to add any back in at back sweetening. It has great flavor.



Thanks - Mark


----------



## saramc (May 5, 2012)

I can't find Old Orchard in my area, at least not BBPom, and I have begged stores to order. I had been able to use OceanSpray's shelf stable BlueberryPom 100% and talk about WOW! But now it seems it is not available in my area either. Caught is for $4/gallon on clearance and bought every container my store had. Have enough left for one more 3 gallon batch.


----------



## Bissrok (May 10, 2012)

MurphyTexas said:


> So how many cans per gallon would you use next time? I often use 3 cans as a rule of thumb and add simple sugar to get the SG to 1.095 or thereabouts.



I just started a gallon batch today with 3 cans and about a cup of sugar, bringing it to around 1.094. I'm glad to see that this at least has the potential to turn out well.


----------



## barryjo (Sep 8, 2012)

Alongside the Pomegranate/blueberry concentrate in the freezer case was some Pomegranate/cherry. So I bought some. 
Altho it is still working, the aroma is great and the taste is even better. 
I may just buy another 15 cans for the second batch!!!!


----------



## dralarms (Sep 8, 2012)

I made both blueberry pom, and cherry pom. I gave my case away of the cherry pom. I didn't like it. However I'm preparing to start a second batch of blueberry pom. After being bottled for about 4 months its coming in its own.


----------



## barryjo (Dec 29, 2012)

dralarms said:


> I made both blueberry pom, and cherry pom. I gave my case away of the cherry pom. I didn't like it. However I'm preparing to start a second batch of blueberry pom. After being bottled for about 4 months its coming in its own.


 I too have made Blueberry pomegranate. And even tho I filtered it (Vinbrite filter), and then bottled, in two months I had sediment.
Did you have this problem??? If not, did you do anything different?????


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 13, 2013)

Starting another batch of this on Friday. Picked up 24 cans of concentrate this afternoon at the store. Will shoot for a 5 gallon batch with 20 cans and see where that takes me. Looking forward to it. Will post recipe when complete.


----------



## UBB (Feb 14, 2013)

Have some of this going as well. I have also tried Apple/Raspberry which is still a little young but just fair. I've also made Cranberry(have 18 gallons more at various stages) which was very drinkable at 6 months, it's now over a year and IMO for what it is, it's fabulous.

FWIW, I've been using 20 cans frozen concentrate/6 gallons of wine.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 14, 2013)

UBB said:


> Have some of this going as well. I have also tried Apple/Raspberry which is still a little young but just fair. I've also made Cranberry(have 18 gallons more at various stages) which was very drinkable at 6 months, it's now over a year and IMO for what it is, it's fabulous.
> 
> FWIW, I've been using 20 cans frozen concentrate/6 gallons of wine.


 
That works. I was figuring on a 5 1/2 gallon batch. May just go with a 6 gallon with the 20 cans as you said. I believe the ratio would work out about the same as I did in the original batch from this post.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 16, 2013)

Checked on the juice this am, nice layer of foam on top of the must. Im off to a nice active fermentation. I used 21 cans of concentrate, added 2500 grams of sugar, 3/4 tsp tannin, nutrient and energizer. Pitched the yeast starter last night. Yeast used was 1122. Starting sg q
Was 1090

Temps are on the chilly side in the cellar so this should be a nice slow fermentation.


----------



## mdtrey12 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just bottled some BBPOM, I made 6.5 gallons from Old Orchard 100% juice bottles (64oz), did not have any concentrate. I let it bulk age in glass for about 4 months, it is still a little tart, but I love dry wine so I did not back sweeten at all. I had a split left over and stuck it in the fridge for an hour and just drank it chilled... HOLY COW!! What a great up front pomegranate taste and finished sweeter than I thought it would. I imagine that after 3-4 months the fruit taste will come out even more. It was really clear in the carboy, and I filtered through Vinbrite, did not clog at all and ran the whole thing in 45 mins. This is going to be my summer sipper!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2013)

Checked the SG this am when I went down to stir, SG sitting at 1.010. Looks like this will be ready for carboy early next week.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 2, 2013)

Transferred this to a 6 gallon carboy this afternoon. Smells and tasted wonderful already. Can't wait til it ready for back sweetening. This is one of the wines we usually make as a summer drinker.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

I can find Old Orchard but not blueberry/pom in my area. Time to talk to the store manager about ordering, I reckon.


----------



## MonteroRed (Mar 6, 2013)

jswordy said:


> I can find Old Orchard but not blueberry/pom in my area. Time to talk to the store manager about ordering, I reckon.



Yeah I would.... Live in one of the smallest towns in kansas and our local grocery has it


----------



## UBB (Mar 6, 2013)

MonteroRed said:


> Yeah I would.... Live in one of the smallest towns in kansas and our local grocery has it


It's hard to find here as well. None of the Super Walmarts carry it or the larger chain grocery stores. The smallest store in town does once in awhile.


----------



## Julie (Mar 6, 2013)

Can you guys get the Blue/Pom in the juice section instead of frozen? I have used that and the wine has come out very well. Don't add any water, just buy enough juice for whatever size you want to make.


----------



## saramc (Mar 6, 2013)

Julie said:


> Can you guys get the Blue/Pom in the juice section instead of frozen? I have used that and the wine has come out very well. Don't add any water, just buy enough juice for whatever size you want to make.



The only shelf stable BluePom that I can now find is OceanSpray cocktail. Did use some as a base and simply added additional frozen wild blueberries to the must(4#/gal) and 1/2# light DME per gallon. Looking good so far, bulk aging.


----------



## MonteroRed (Mar 7, 2013)

saramc said:


> The only shelf stable BluePom that I can now find is OceanSpray cocktail. Did use some as a base and simply added additional frozen wild blueberries to the must(4#/gal) and 1/2# light DME per gallon. Looking good so far, bulk aging.



Old Orchard has a shelf stable 100% juice as well as a frozen concentrate. Our local grocery store carries both.


----------



## Julie (Mar 7, 2013)

MY first Blue/Pom I made, I made with Old Orchard Blueberry/Pomegrante juice. It was on sale at my local grocery store andI thought "yes, this is going to make a good wine." I use 10 64 oz bottles, 8 c suagar (brought sg up to 1.080), 2 1/2 tsp of pectic enzyme, 5 tsp of nutrient, made a yeast starter using lavlin 71b 1122, fermented dry to .994, stabilized, backsweetened to 1.024 and TA was .75%.

It didn't last long it was so good.


----------



## UBB (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone who has used the frozen concentrate used more frzn concentrate cooked down and used as an F-Pack? If so, would you care to share your procedure?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 20, 2013)

If I used it to add flavor I just don't add water. I haven't tried cooking it down.


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2013)

I backsweeten with concentrate, just stabilzie your wine and add the concentrate. Keep checking your hydrometer readings to make sure you don't over sweeten, also, taste it. 

There is no need to boil down a concentrate, it is already concentrated.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 21, 2013)

Last year using almost 5 cans per gallon I didn't have to add any for an fpac. Sweetening with sugar did the trick. This year I made a 6 gallon batch and used 22 cans. I'll likely add 1-2 cans as an fpac then back sweeten as needed. Which reminds me, I need to rack this over the weekend.


----------



## UBB (Mar 25, 2013)

Bottled up 31 bottles. Used two cans of simmered concentrate and a bit of sugar to get the flavors to pop. Ended up a bit on the sweet side though. Should be a good summer drinker.


----------



## ke3ju (Mar 25, 2013)

I just stabilized and back-sweetened 5 Gallons yesterday. I used 2 cans (Old Orchard Blue/Pom Concentrate) per gallon, and back-sweetened with one can per gallon. I was surprised how acidic it was. I couldn't imagine going more than 2 cans per gallon during fermentation.

Very delicious though. We will be bottling this weekend.


----------



## Julie (Mar 25, 2013)

ke3ju said:


> I just stabilized and back-sweetened 5 Gallons yesterday. I used 2 cans (Old Orchard Blue/Pom Concentrate) per gallon, and back-sweetened with one can per gallon. I was surprised how acidic it was. I couldn't imagine going more than 2 cans per gallon during fermentation.
> 
> Very delicious though. We will be bottling this weekend.



I would have went 3 cans and did an acid adjustment then back sweetened with a couple of cans. Sorry but 2 cans IMO is a very light wine.


----------



## ke3ju (Mar 26, 2013)

Julie said:


> I would have went 3 cans and did an acid adjustment then back sweetened with a couple of cans. Sorry but 2 cans IMO is a very light wine.



So when you make wine from Grapes and/or Juice, do you boil it down to 1/3 before fermenting to make your wine a heavier wine?


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 26, 2013)

Ke3ju, I can help. I believe she meant use 3 cans per gallon to ferment. Then when you back sweeten and flavor you simmer the juice to about half (to remove the water from the juice) OR use frozen cans of concentrate.

That is how I do mine.


----------



## ke3ju (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess my point was, 1 can of concentrate makes 1 gallon of 1:1 strength juice. Fresh juice is also 1:1 strength. Why make your must 3:1 strength with concentrate when juice NOT from concentrate is only 1:1 strength.

On this premise, you'd want reduce your fresh NOT from concentrate juice down to 1/3, so it would be the same strength as 3 cans of concentrate per gallon in your must.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, the concentrate that I get is 3 11.5 oz cans of water to 1 can juice. No where near 1 can per gallon. Also on "most" of the concentrate recipes its recommended to use 4 per gallon.


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2013)

As Dr. Alarms stated one can does not make a gallon of juice, nor does two cans of concentrate. So for you to make a wine with 2 cans of concentrate per gallon is a weak flavored wine. I am, also, surprised that the acid would be high with two cans per gallon, what was the acid?

And for the record I *never* boil juice.


----------



## ke3ju (Mar 27, 2013)

I gotta take a second look at the cans I'm getting. I was sure they made a gallon...makes sense now...


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Mar 27, 2013)

typically frozen juice makes up 2 quarts of juice to drink, so 2 cans would be the right amount for a 1 gallon batch of drinking juice. i agree with julie here that for wine purposes 2 cans is a bit light, three seems about right for me, then i usually use 1 can per gallon to backsweeten.


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2013)

Two cans of juice will give you 92 oz of juice, a gallon is 128 oz.


----------



## wineon4 (Mar 28, 2013)

I made a concord niagara from cans and used 4 per gallon. Julie I also never boil any of my juice or fruit, you are taking a big risk of the wine not being able to clear if you boil juice. Boiling fruit can create a starch haze that is extermly difficult to clear.


----------



## saramc (Mar 29, 2013)

Most 11.5oz cans are reconstituted with three cans water, 46oz total volume. I think the cans in the past were larger and did make two quarts, I recall making many pitchers of the stuff growing up.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2013)

wineon4 said:


> Boiling fruit can create a starch haze that is extermly difficult to clear.



I dont myself, nor would i recommend to anyone else, to boil fruit.. But starch hazes can usually be solved with Amylase, similiar in use to how pectic enzyme works on pectins


----------



## jensmith (Apr 2, 2013)

Some days I like a light bodied wine!!!! 

It sounds like the cans in question are not the same. Maybe one can is the frozzen juice concentrate from the grocery store, and the other is a can of wine juice from a LHBS. Just a wild guess.....


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 10, 2013)

Planning on stailizing and back sweetening in a week or so. This will be 3 months old on Mother's Day. Should be ready to bottle and sample around Father's Day.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 22, 2013)

Backsweetened to 1008 over the weekend. For being young, this is very good already. Planning on bottling around Mother's day so it's able to be drank for the summer.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 25, 2013)

I am going to start a 1 gallong batch of Bluepom this weekend.
I have to hit the super market on the way home. I will get either 4 cans of concentrate or 3ish liters of juice.

My question is how much sugar ????

( i tend to buy one, 2 lb box)

On my last gallon batch of wine I added 1.5 lb of sugar and brought the SG to 1.080 and got a reading potentioal 22% ABV, got scared and watered down to 1.060.

Secondly do you add the sugar right to the concentrate or juice? In the past I have boiled 1 quart of water and stirred sugar into it!

What about tannins?

I was weary of just using concentrate since all my previous kits had me add water.
But I am going to give this a shot, sounds too good not to!


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I am going to start a 1 gallong batch of Bluepom this weekend.
> I have to hit the super market on the way home. I will get either 4 cans of concentrate or 3ish liters of juice.
> 
> My question is how much sugar ????
> ...


 
If you are going to buy frozen juice use 4 cans add water to bring it to one gallon and take a reading to see where your sg is at, then add enough sugar to bring sg to 1.080. You should not need to add very much. And if you are going to use juice, do not add water, buy enough juice to make a gallon.

I am having a hard time understanding on your last batch you added 1.5 lb of sugar and brought the sg to 1.080 and potential ABV of 22%??????? A reading of 1.080 should give you ABV of approximately 11%.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 25, 2013)

Julie said:


> If you are going to buy frozen juice use 4 cans add water to bring it to one gallon and take a reading to see where your sg is at, then add enough sugar to bring sg to 1.080. You should not need to add very much. And if you are going to use juice, do not add water, buy enough juice to make a gallon.
> 
> I am having a hard time understanding on your last batch you added 1.5 lb of sugar and brought the sg to 1.080 and potential ABV of 22%??????? A reading of 1.080 should give you ABV of approximately 11%.





I may have the reading SG off, since I am not near my notes.
But it read 22% or ridiculously high, so I diluted it a bit.

I was following a receipe for 6 gallons, which I reduced to 1 gallon. This was my 1st non kit batch, so it was a learning experience.
not to mention my conversion and math may have been shakey!!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I may have the reading SG off, since I am not near my notes.
> But it read 22% or ridiculously high, so I diluted it a bit.
> 
> I was following a receipe for 6 gallons, which I reduced to 1 gallon. This was my 1st non kit batch, so it was a learning experience.
> not to mention my conversion and math may have been shakey!!!


 
Take a reading before adding any sugar,then only add enough to bring sg to 1.080. Rule of thumb - 1 cup of sugar will raise sg .018 per gallon.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 26, 2013)

Julie said:


> I am having a hard time understanding on your last batch you added 1.5 lb of sugar and brought the sg to 1.080 and potential ABV of 22%??????? A reading of 1.080 should give you ABV of approximately 11%.




I added too much sugar and my initial SG was 1.170.

I added water to dilute it and got it down to 1.130. I had some hot peppers in there. So since it was going to be spicey I just went with it, did not think that a little extra sugar would do much harm!


----------



## Elmer (Apr 26, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I decided to start a Blueberry pomegranite today since I had the frozen concentrate and the emply 3 gallon carboy at the present time.
> 
> Here we go for a 4 gallon recipe (hoping for 3 1/2 when all done).
> 
> ...



I am going to start a 1 gallon batch of this tonight.

My questions
1) did you add a camden tab or K-meta before you started?

2) Tannin?

3) did you add any oak during secondary or bulk ageing??


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I am going to start a 1 gallon batch of this tonight.
> 
> My questions
> 1) did you add a camden tab or K-meta before you started?
> ...


 

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I didn't see your questions over the weekend.

No kmeta up front with this batch. I did add 1 tsp of tannin and I did not add any oak although that sounds interesting and I may have to try that for the next batch.

I'm shooting for bottling this coming weekend.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 29, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I didn't see your questions over the weekend.
> 
> No kmeta up front with this batch. I did add 1 tsp of tannin and I did not add any oak although that sounds interesting and I may have to try that for the next batch.
> 
> I'm shooting for bottling this coming weekend.



I actually added a K-meta tab in this batch. This is something I have got in the habit of doing.
I put the yeast in on sat and I have action as of today, so the K-meta has not hurt the process.
I may hold off on oak for this batch!


----------

